# Hello from Western Wisconsin



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Scott!


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello!


----------



## Cicada54701 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello and Welcome from Eau Claire! 

Yes, it's probably just as well that your package was delayed. I installed one last Sunday and it's been a rough road of trial and error trying to find a way they can eat let alone draw out comb. They're still hanging in there though... If all else fails I have a nuc coming in May so, barring major catastrophe, I'll have at least one hive this season.

I have Langs but I'd be curious to hear how things go with your warre hive!

-Paula


----------



## green2btree (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Hopefully our weather will turn soon. I have two packages coming in May and, boy, am I glad the April ones were already sold out. Probably going to be one of those years when we have no Spring - just Winter right into Summer.

JC


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## chauktaw (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Paula,

I hope everything ends up well with your installed package. The weather has been tough, even for people. I was thankful that it was delayed when I woke up on Wednesday to 2 inches of snow on the ground. I am ready for feeding with sugar water and pollen patties, but didn't want to have to fight the weather also. Last year was just gorgeous this time of year. I will keep you in the loop on how well my first year of the Warre goes.

Scott


----------



## chauktaw (Apr 7, 2011)

JC,
would that be summer with nice weather, then severe storms, then nice weather and so on and so on? As long as they get established with enough stores for winter I will be happy. I am not looking for any honey until spring!

Scott


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome 65 degrees today! 45 is forecast for tomorrow. Your bees will be arriving at a good time. Enjoy.


----------



## Cicada54701 (Jul 29, 2010)

I thought I was all prepared w/ sugar water and pollen patties too. It turns out apparently they won't touch either one unless you have temps consistantly in the 50s at a bare minimum. At this point I'm going with just straight granulated sugar on top of the inner cover....along with a pollen patty and division feeder w/ sugar syrup in case it gets warm enough like, hopefully, today they were able to sip from it a bit. And, even if you can get them to eat, from what I'm being told they don't like to draw out comb at these temps either so they could very well die of old age before they get any brood raised.


----------



## chauktaw (Apr 7, 2011)

AHHHHH!!!! Boy, I am feeling more and more fortunate for the delays. Especially since they are calling for snow over here in Woodville tonight and tomorrow morning! Best of luck to you, I hope your girls make it.


----------



## Delaney (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey Scott, I'm in St. Paul myself! Welcome and keep in touch! I expect my Italian bees to arrive the first week of May! -- Tom


----------



## chauktaw (Apr 7, 2011)

Tom - were your bees delayed also? With our current weather, I am thankful that my package was delayed.


----------



## LBF (Mar 28, 2011)

chauktaw said:


> AHHHHH!!!! Boy, I am feeling more and more fortunate for the delays. Especially since they are calling for snow over here in Woodville tonight and tomorrow morning! Best of luck to you, I hope your girls make it.


Hey chauktaw, I'm just a few minutes from you in Glenwood City!


----------



## chauktaw (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes, just up the road. Do you ever fo to any bee club meetings?


----------



## kaydee (Apr 20, 2011)

really cold and wet here in south ontario, too. only 3 days in april with bright sun and temps over 50. thank heavens my nucs don't arrive till the dandelions come out!


----------



## Cicada54701 (Jul 29, 2010)

I checked in on my bees on Friday and they were looking much better. They had some comb drawn out w/ eggs. There was a huge piece of wild comb hanging from the queen cage that I wasn't able to get out of there for two weeks (Ok, in hind-sight I could have gotten it out earlier if I'd wanted to be more insistant with the cluster...Live and learn). Some of the sugar was taken and about 2 quarts of the syrup gone...plus there are a few things blooming (daffodils, willow, and red maple in bloom. A choke cherry and a magnolia getting ready to pop).

Chauktaw, I think you will indeed have perfect timing with your package...should be able to hit the ground running.


----------



## LBF (Mar 28, 2011)

chauktaw said:


> Yes, just up the road. Do you ever fo to any bee club meetings?


I haven't been to one yet, but I hope to get over there on Thursday if I can get out of work at a decent time. Do you need directions?


----------



## chauktaw (Apr 7, 2011)

I know where it is. Unfortunately I have 4-h softball on Thursdays. The plum trees are getting ready to pop their blooms!


----------



## LBF (Mar 28, 2011)

chauktaw said:


> I know where it is. Unfortunately I have 4-h softball on Thursdays. The plum trees are getting ready to pop their blooms!


Yes they sure are. We have a ton of wild plum trees along the creek behind the house and they are ready to burst. The bees have been working the dandelions this weekend pretty hard. The backyard is a carpet of yellow so hopefully that will pull them through for a little while.


----------

